# How's this for Discouragement????



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I know everyone must have seem my other posts now about my 2 murdered pirayas that happened last week. Well come home this afternoon to find another one of my P's murdered or almost murdered. One of my smaller super reds was over half eaten when i found him, he was still breathing and trying to swim very unsuccessfully. I am starting to hate keeping P's and i have no clue if there is something causing this, because i feed them plenty, move around stuff, keep temps kinda lok 78ish, this just started happening all of a sudden. I dont know, but this blows!! Here's the pics of my 2 recently killed pirayas and the newest kill:
















Keep in mind the red was still breathing when i took him out.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

DAMN







that sucks!
Sorry about your double loss man~!

Oburi


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeh, that's terrible to lose so many nice P's in a short period of time. Have you thought about keeping a single species like a Rhom, Spilo, Elongatus, etc....This way you wouldn't have to worry about them eating each other. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

damn bro...I dont know what to say...is a cariba the cause of this problem? Do you have an alph P that is wrecking shop in your tank? I mean..i guess the answers yes but who? I have 11 pyogs in my 125 and my biggest caribe is starting to kick ass and take names...but no injuries to date <knocking on wood>...I am sorry that you are having to deal with this...that is why I wont buy pirayas...a very expensive feeder it seems...unless you buy a very large one...which is very expensive...again...sorry bro...hang in there


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> damn bro...I dont know what to say...is a cariba the cause of this problem? Do you have an alph P that is wrecking shop in your tank? I mean..i guess the answers yes but who? I have 11 pyogs in my 125 and my biggest caribe is starting to kick ass and take names...but no injuries to date <knocking on wood>...I am sorry that you are having to deal with this...that is why I wont buy pirayas...a very expensive feeder it seems...unless you buy a very large one...which is very expensive...again...sorry bro...hang in there


 The alpha in my tank seems to be my biggest tern, he is the one always chasing people. But i know my smaller cariba is really territorial, he doesnt chase fish unless they step in his area, but if they do, he will chase them fast. So it could be either of the 2 fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sh*t man, that's a nasty killing spree you have experienced... I'm sorry, man :sad: 
Hope things will settle down now!

It's not that the victims have only been bitten and died from the injuries: some of them were practically eaten whole. Most definitely weird stuff...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t something is wrong for this to keep happening. Are you feeding enough?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sucks big time dude..


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

this is exactly what made me get out of piranha, but it was always babies that only cost $5. i cant imagine what it would be like to lose something like this. my condolenses.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WOW! that sucks dude! dont get out of piranha for this though, just need to figure out whats causing it...how many did you have in what size tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn another cassualty.. Sorry for your loss man. You either have the toughest SOB in your tank, or you have some mean water that makes them crazy. But hope this doesnt discourage you one bit from leaving the hobby


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

I am sorry about your loss...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah man you gotta add some fish for fish to fight in Lieu of each other. Thats alot of canabalism!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

sorry man... now i'm starting to worry about my Ps at home.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> sh*t something is wrong for this to keep happening. Are you feeding enough?


I feed them plenty. Every other day, with boatloads of either beefheart, shrimp, smelt, or squid.


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

that is what piranhas do man...I lost more than $200 worth of piranhas and im still in it. I just keep caribes and reds untill I have enough money for my super large tank.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> WOW! that sucks dude! dont get out of piranha for this though, just need to figure out whats causing it...how many did you have in what size tank?


 The most i had in the tank was 11 at one time, and the tank is a 125 gallon. But when this rampage started i had 8 P's in there from 4"-7.5" , now i have 5 left.







I doubt im going to go and sell the rest of my P's, but im not going to lie the thought has crossed my mind since the recent losses. 
Thanks everyone again for the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

caribes? said:


> that is what piranhas do man...I lost more than $200 worth of piranhas and im still in it. I just keep caribes and reds untill I have enough money for my super large tank.


 $200? haha i have lost $340 worth in just the last week and a half. But since i got back into the hobby under a year ago i have lost, a total of $820 worth of fish. An IM still in it... I know it happens now and then but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

dam dat sux ..how often do u feed dem


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

look at the bright side. you have mean P's, really mean P's. if they take out eachother im sure they are pretty tough. see how long a cichlid lasts.


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> caribes? said:
> 
> 
> > that is what piranhas do man...I lost more than $200 worth of piranhas and im still in it. I just keep caribes and reds untill I have enough money for my super large tank.
> ...


 hey...Im a broke college student. $200 is alot.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn..sorry to hear about your losses..


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

I had this prob with my rb´s some years ago......... But I started to feed alot and I mean a lot of fish, and it havent happend since then . Just a thought Sorry for your loss


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks and you know how much of a pain it is getting p's in n.y.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I had the same problem about a year ago. Not i try to keep some sunfish or bass in the tank for em to chew on instead of eachother. Using this method i havent even had a fin nip in the last year


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nycvr6 that plant decoration on the left side of your tank where did you get it I like it.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am really sorry for your loss, it hurts just looking at the picture. And you'r P looked so handsome.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

its hard we gotta find out the hard way. they dont get along well..


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

god sorry bro pls dont leave the hobby 
thats y im not getting pirayas man way too xpensiv and i cant risk it...
but since u wasted some $800 and still in the P game then i truly respect that


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> nycvr6 that plant decoration on the left side of your tank where did you get it I like it.


 Thanks everyone for the comments.








The plant mat on the left is from fancy plants, you can get it from bigalsonline.com I think its called springeri or something like that.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man...all i can say is some Ps need more room than others (sometimes you can keep 11 in a 125g sometimes you won´t) and equal sizes always help...good luck with the remaning ones...







!


----------

